# snow on long island



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i feel like the METS this is our year......payup......i hear its going to be a good one...:bluebounc


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;619670 said:


> i feel like the METS this is our year......payup......i hear its going to be a good one...:bluebounc


Hope so. But we will have to wait and see, it sure has been cold though. I WAS a Yankee fan.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hope it brings more than last year picked up a couple of new commercial accounts.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Where on LI are you Blue?


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Would be nice. The weather has just been a little wacky this year. Would be nice for people to get off their keisters and send back signed contracts!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

paponte;625498 said:


> Would be nice. The weather has just been a little wacky this year. Would be nice for people to get off their keisters and send back signed contracts!


I have to agree there, it was cold. Now it is back up in the 60*'s again. lol. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, sure would be nice!! We are due and should be swinging back into the cycle either this year or next.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

it is exaclty what the farmers almanic said it would be. cold in october and mild in november. december mid to end is supposd to be snow events


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

red07gsxr;633039 said:


> it is exaclty what the farmers almanic said it would be. cold in october and mild in november. december mid to end is supposd to be snow events


Is this in CT or long island?
We will have to wait and see.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

How much snow do you guys get in the Port Jeff area? I'm just curious i'm there almost every weekend in the summer we come over from Stratford CT on my buddies boat.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

MAR4CARS;633221 said:


> How much snow do you guys get in the Port Jeff area? I'm just curious i'm there almost every weekend in the summer we come over from Stratford CT on my buddies boat.


According to the NWS, the average for our area is around 30" per year. Unfortunately, I think the last few years brought that average down a little.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I just came home from hunting upstate ny. It was cold and snowed just about everyday. Execpt for Friday night when there was a Tornado warning. I left this morning with snow flurries and 23* and got home and it is sunny and 44*. :realmad:


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

god i hope so i need a new pump and a blade for my mayers.... if anyone wants to help me out till i am back on my feet i'll take good care of you i can do lots of auto stuff and install radio's strobes and more


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

looks like 8 to 10 this weekend boys


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;707885 said:


> looks like 8 to 10 this weekend boys


Hopefully, Where did you get this info from?


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ny/in...y.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&metric=0


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the weather people, I've seen reports for 3-6 Saturday with and additional 3-6 overnight into Sunday then I've seen a dusting turning to rain then Noaa.org doesn't even have any accumulation amounts.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

yea idk how it could change to rain when the cold air is going to be coming in should be powder if it hits us


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

i got some light snow falling now a sign of whats to come hopefully


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;708024 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ny/in...y.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&metric=0


Thanks for the info. Lets hope it is right, and not a dusting.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;708025 said:


> I love the weather people, I've seen reports for 3-6 Saturday with and additional 3-6 overnight into Sunday then I've seen a dusting turning to rain then Noaa.org doesn't even have any accumulation amounts.


I look at NOAA all the time and it didnt say anything, thats why i was asking him where he got his info.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;708030 said:


> i got some light snow falling now a sign of whats to come hopefully


Dry here, and cold is a mofo.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Accuweather shows 3-6 for tomorrow... News 2,4,5,7 say 3-6inches for tomorrow, News 12 says 3-5 but 2-4 for the coast areas...... But Noaa says an inch during the day and another inch at night... who to believe...???


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;708392 said:


> Accuweather shows 3-6 for tomorrow... News 2,4,5,7 say 3-6inches for tomorrow, News 12 says 3-5 but 2-4 for the coast areas...... But Noaa says an inch during the day and another inch at night... who to believe...???


News 12 says 3-7". And your right about the others. We will have to see what happens. Truck is ready to go. Cant wait to try out the Tim's and the camera.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is a map.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

I need it baaad! Bring it on, the more the better!


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

probly bout 5-7 nassua and northen suffolk little less on south shore in suffolk


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Took the plow of after that pathetic dec storm don't think i will need to put it 
back on till feb,mar, or even next year


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Downgraded already. Looks as if were gonna be on the dividing snow/ice line yet once again. Would be nice to get a 6" plus around here.

pldann86, what are you talking about pathetic Dec storm? We've had 2 plowing and 3 salting events so far this season.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Salted twice,plowed once, newyears eve was a way east storm out in the sticks


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I like the small storms better, but would also like a nice fluffy 6"+.

The small storms are easy to deal with, but enough of the 2" of slush turning to rain turning to ice already!

We haven't had a "normal" snow around here in what seems like a few years. Snowblowers are almost useless, but fortunately wide shovels do a quick job with this junk. Lots of ice melt too.


This current storm looks like who knows what -the #s are all over the place, but when it comes down to it if we get 1" I go to work so it's all good to me.

Let it snow let it snow let it snow..........payup


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Belly flop for this one... as usual once again. Why hype up a storm so much, if your unsure of the true path? Looks as if we'll get a whole 2" out of it. :crying:


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flop*

I cant believe this S#$%.....Ive had it, 1/2 inch outside now, 2-4, 3-6....in their dreams!!!! Accu is saying rain by midnight? Why all this warm air racing up the coast? The ocean is 40 degrees that should not have such an impact, i dont get it. Im hoping to at least clear a little in the AM.......good luck guys.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Another torturous storm... as in WTF is it going to do? Do I even go out?

Fortunately for me I do all resis and got in a full run last night including shoveling all 1"+ and then salting. Today all the houses I do in town are the only ones not coveredin a thin sheet of ice. 

While I hate these storms the end result for me is "easy" money. I still want to punch all the weather people though. Hopefully later this week we'll get some more.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I went up to centerport they got about 4"... I also did my melville and huntington accounts.. T


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Just got home*

What a mess!!! Was all rain at 3am and 36 degrees......went back to sleep woke at 6am to 29 degrees and everything freezing fast!!!!! I went right out, everybody got salt only had to push 3 lots.......4 inches in Centerport!!!! Good old north shore getting it again. Have a good night, time for a COLD ONE!!!!!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clipper Comin!!!!!*

Wed night into Thursday......1-3 there saying, i'll believe it when i see it......:realmad:


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Drive yourself nut's with these guy's 

http://www.nynjpaweather.com/

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showforum=11


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

6 inches 2mrw morning anyone?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

They are usually wrong in forecasting less amounts not more...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;715364 said:


> 6 inches 2mrw morning anyone?


More like 2-4",


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Just came back from 8 hours out. 2-4" across Nassau. How did everyone else do?


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I was out from 7:30 to 2:30 or so I think- 7 hours

I'll take it. Maybe more later or tomorrow?????..............

so far this winter works for me

Nap time


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;720995 said:


> I was out from 7:30 to 2:30 or so I think- 7 hours
> 
> I'll take it. Maybe more later or tomorrow?????..............
> 
> ...


Same here. Hopefully we get more, but we will see. 2-4" here and there is good for me. payup


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I could go either way- sleep or more money!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;721000 said:


> I could go either way- sleep or more money!


More money. payup
I just came off of a 24 hr day at work. Working on 3 hours of sleep since Saturday.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

ouch i do snow and hibernate in the winter


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;721006 said:


> ouch i do snow and hibernate in the winter


Not me, lol. Snow is my second job. lol


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Snowing heavy for the last hour or so. Get ready guys.payup


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

You guys were lucky this storm. I'm on the North Fork and we got a heavy dusting this morning that melted away by the end of the day. Started snowing this evening but only left about 1/2". Other than that it's been a great winter with easy to push snow that doesn't beat up the equipment.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

FBN;721397 said:


> You guys were lucky this storm. I'm on the North Fork and we got a heavy dusting this morning that melted away by the end of the day. Started snowing this evening but only left about 1/2". Other than that it's been a great winter with easy to push snow that doesn't beat up the equipment.


it is snowing now right? i heard that you guys are going to get 2-4" tonight. It is snowing hard here. I just went out side and there is almost 2" down. Almost time to go out again. :bluebounc payup


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

bluerage94 what accounts do u have in melville? thats where i am, im so pissed now cause my account is a condo complex where the super does alot and hes not calling me he's called me once and i only sent out 1 truck. NEXT YEAR IM GETTIN MORE ACCOUNTS!!! but im lovin the snow n e way


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

south shore got about 2 1/2 still snowin hard gona go out when it stops


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;721506 said:


> south shore got about 2 1/2 still snowin hard gona go out when it stops


Thats where i am at, south shore. I have accounts on the north and south shore. The North has been getting more then the south this year. On 12/31, the south shore got a dusting, the north got 2". I have gone out about 3 times since 8 pm shoveling. I should have left it to see how much fell.  It has to be close to 2" just by looking at the cars.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

yea i just went out to one of my accounts quik to see how much the snow came over the blade as i piled it soo its looking good


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;721573 said:


> yea i just went out to one of my accounts quik to see how much the snow came over the blade as i piled it soo its looking good


How much do you think you got?


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

i mean the lot i did was combined with the snow from this morning totaly it was probly bout 4 or 5


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont know if i should go out now or later. I guess ill wait a little longer. They said on the news that it is done, it is past my area.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

yea im probly goin out within the hour


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;721593 said:


> yea im probly goin out within the hour


Dont forget the camera.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

hahah actualy dont have one telll u the truth


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

broke 3 of them they realy dont goo good with mud upstate haha


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I started at 10 sun pm and just got home @ 3:15 mon am. I'd say we got another inch and a half or so. Maybe more tomorrow night? (i mean tonight). what day is it!?!?! Ouch.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;721665 said:


> I started at 10 sun pm and just got home @ 3:15 mon am. I'd say we got another inch and a half or so. Maybe more tomorrow night? (i mean tonight). what day is it!?!?! Ouch.


That is good to know. I didnt get to go out i wasnt called 
Hopefully not tonight i have to work.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Quality SR;721905 said:


> That is good to know. I didnt get to go out i wasnt called
> Hopefully not tonight i have to work.


So you sub for someone or something?

You must because how could you handle accounts if it snows when you have to work for 24 hrs and you're waiting for a call anyway....cool beans either way

I have all resis so I only snowblow and shovel. They are mostly older folks who can't do it themselves and will break a bone if they slip on any ice so I go out and do the route if we get even an inch and it is supposed to stay cold. I wont't charge full price fotr the second storm yesterday.

Just saw 1-2" tonight on nws site wesport


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nicccccccccccceeeeeeeeeee*

Well its about time!!!!! 2 nice pushs yesterday and then this am.....hope customers arent pissed at 2 billed events.....are those Toro CCR blowers the best or what, it goes right through this stuff.....im going in garage to work on them now, i have to replace the worn down paddles already......have a good night guys.


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

ya its about timewe had some snow lets hope the rest of the winter is like this with 1 or two 6" +


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

That's 4 events since thursday 1/15 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it's tuesday.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;721949 said:


> So you sub for someone or something?
> 
> You must because how could you handle accounts if it snows when you have to work for 24 hrs and you're waiting for a call anyway....cool beans either way
> 
> ...


Yes i am a Sub.
I dont normally work 24 hours, just when people fell like calling in sick. It is nice to sub, your called when your needed, can work with more then one guy. And most of all, the days of being called back for " slippery lots" because the owner doesnt want to pay for salt, is OVER. LOL

It is warmer here now. I took the truck and plow to the car wash today and washed them down. Got all the salt off them and there looking brand new. The plow is off the truck and sitting in the driveway now, waiting for the next storm.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Here comes the snow, little darlin' 

Here comes the snow and I say...it's alright 

As long as e get 1-2" inches I am a happy man. Anyting over 4" is bonus time xysport


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;731229 said:


> Here comes the snow, little darlin'
> 
> Here comes the snow and I say...it's alright
> 
> As long as e get 1-2" inches I am a happy man. Anyting over 4" is bonus time xysport


I just saw 1-3" but we will have to see. These storms are great, i cant complain. Still 2 months to go..


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

Loaded with salt ready to go. I am new to the site just found this section about Long Island. Been a pretty good year lets hope it continues


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Rumble;732830 said:


> Loaded with salt ready to go. I am new to the site just found this section about Long Island. Been a pretty good year lets hope it continues


Same here ready to go also. It has been pretty good so far. What part of the island are you from and work in?


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

I live in Huntington. I plow in Huntington , Woodbury , Westbury and Uniondale mostly by the Nassau Coliseum.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

my plow is on and ready
:waving:


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pert, I do the Rte110 corridor. Mostly by 110 and Ruland rd, Spagnoli rd area. Then bounce around between Old Bethpage, Huntington and Centerport.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Me in Garden City area

What I can't stand about these storms is that my bro likes to help out once in a while but lives a little upstate so it takes 2hrs to get here- I don't want him to come down and then it turns to rain and washes it all away-like 'they' say it may- I think I'll have to do something at least for this storm, it's just a pain. If it doesn't snow it's cool to have him here to hang out anyway.

Plus, I don't want my customers to get pissy if it snows, I start the route, but before the end of storm it's washed away -or minimal and it's supposed to be 39 degrees the next day. So far so good though- most of my customers are cool anyway, but it's still a pain when it's a close call. My trigger is generally 1", but if it's cold enough I'll go out for less to prevent ice. If we get an inch that's gonna melt in a few hours I might not go out. All these storms have been right on the cusp, though it's been cold enough to go out each time so far. I also can't stand my obsessive radar and weather checking and timing sleep. Wah freakin' wah, right? Ha. Billing day should be joyous however


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

hey lawnboy11 did your brother make it out?????? nice litle storm we had.........


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

docsgmc;735011 said:


> hey lawnboy11 did your brother make it out?????? nice litle storm we had.........


yeah- he came down and his school was cancelled so it was awesome for me. 
I don't think I could've handled that slop alone, plus picked up 3 more accounts (all direct neighbors!!!!). Anything over 2 or 3" and I need help now.

PS ouch


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Rumble;732899 said:


> I live in Huntington. I plow in Huntington , Woodbury , Westbury and Uniondale mostly by the Nassau Coliseum.


Cool, i am in Massapequa, and work in Woodbury, Oceanside, Freeport, Rockville Centre. And some more on the south shore. Maybe ill run in to you in Woodbury.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Could be a-comin' boys...................heeeeee heeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Think we finally have a chance at a good one Monday night into Wednesday night. ATM looks like back to back storms coming up the coast. payup


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

paponte;738908 said:


> Think we finally have a chance at a good one Monday night into Wednesday night. ATM looks like back to back storms coming up the coast. payup


is ATM a weather service? or atmosphere? or none of the above?

pretty sure we're gonna work again- sweeeeet.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

ATM = At The Moment


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like it could be good.......we will seepayup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;739301 said:


> sounds like it could be good.......we will seepayup


So far i am seeing mostly rain. I also heard the most will be around 4-5". Dont get me wrong that is still good for me. But i am hearing people saying that this strom will be more then it really is. All the storms we had, it snowed, warmed up and the rain washed most of it away. The weather people suck, and dont know what they are talking about half the time. One channel says one thing and other says something totally different. The best thing to do is. Stick a measuring stick out side your window, when the line is above 2". Put your coat on and go out the door. :salute:
My stick is already out in front of my window.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Too many variables in the storm to make an honest prediction on snow amounts right now. As it sits there is still potential for a decent snowfall for the coast, but can also pan out to a rain/snow event. As usual we'll be at the shop getting ready tomorrow, and just have to wait and see.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

thanks for the translation


at this point my feeling on snow is.....whut eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;739468 said:


> thanks for the translation
> 
> at this point my feeling on snow is.....whut eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto......


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*looks good!!!!!!*

Looks like a sure thing for 3-6.......all modules show snow for us....lets see, good luck to all........I didnt even finish bills for the 28th.......payup


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, as of now looks like a 3-6" event for us... again depending how far east the moisture tracks. Either way I do see an event, just how big is still in question. Make some green! payup


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

well now it looks like nothing at all just gona get grazed


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

:angry:man i hate long island weather....... sounds like nopayup to me


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

all I need is 1.5"-2.0" and I'm goodpayup


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Seems like 99.9% of the time the weather guys call for some snow on long island say 1-3" but heavier snow upstate like 4-6" but this time its the opposite... heavier snow for the island. Some how I have a good feeling about this storm, plus its going to get colder (only in the 20's tomorrow).....


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

another awesome storm- I love it!!!!! about 4"-5"


9 times out so far this year- I think last year was 5 total


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

you must be on the north shore........here on the south we got 1.5 to 2" :crying:not very good but i did get to try out my pro wings and home made snow deflector


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

kinda in the middle- but 90' elevation above sea level so that helps. for my pricing system 1.5 to 4 is the same price anyway- I'm charging in the 1-4 bracket- it was a lot of work, but some of the others were only 1.5 and the same price. all is fair...


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Keep em comin!!!!!!!!!!*

4" in Massapequa!!!!!! Finished around 3am went back to put down salt at 7:30, nice to have a full day of sun........got a good melt in my sunny lots. Need a cutting edge already!!!! payuppayuppayup


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

not sure what happen this time i sub and i was done in 4 hours......i know one of the big acounts didnt call they are a pain and that ment 8 less hours.....i cover east medow all the way to bethpage........


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;743749 said:


> 4" in Massapequa!!!!!! Finished around 3am went back to put down salt at 7:30, nice to have a full day of sun........got a good melt in my sunny lots. Need a cutting edge already!!!! payuppayuppayup


Same here. I didnt realize you are in Massapequa.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

You in Massapequa too? I have to look out for your rig, and we'll have to have coffee


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;745326 said:


> You in Massapequa too? I have to look out for your rig, and we'll have to have coffee


Sounds good. My brother works and runs Fra Amichi on Broadway. I'd say we meet there but the parking stinks, and i dont think there is enough room to park 2 rigs. I dont recall seeing you either. Plently of F350's but one with a Fisher i just dont recall seeing. I dont see too many of them around.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

They have great Pizza, my wifes Godfather owns the Sunoco across the street!!! Small world. I run up and down B-Way all night i have 6 accounts on it......


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;745486 said:


> They have great Pizza, my wifes Godfather owns the Sunoco across the street!!! Small world. I run up and down B-Way all night i have 6 accounts on it......


NO SH*T. McBernie? He use to plow Fra, until i do it now. Wow small world. Ya we would have to meet up one day for a beer, or a slice of pizza, lol. Ill PM you my email and number. I cant say i have seen you. But i might have, i am always at Fra, i am there so long by brother kicks me out because i am taking up paying customers parking, lol.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Looks like rain!!!!*

I hope this isnt a sign of things to come.......looks like rain on Sunday, and later in the week:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;758294 said:


> I hope this isnt a sign of things to come.......looks like rain on Sunday, and later in the week:realmad::realmad::realmad:


Yup no snow tomorrow. Just rain. That sucks


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you wana plow snow go
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=gyx&FcstType=text&site=GYX&map.x=204&map.y=111 wesport


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

haha i came from upstate the lake george, queensbury region they got socked the snow is up to your belly button and when i left they got a good 5-8 and 2nite into 2moro another 8-12 im movin up there the plows up there must be in heaven


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

we havent gotten any snowin a good 2-3 weeks im gettin pissed winter is almost over and were STILL waiting for that 1 BIG storm lets hope for at least 1 or 2 more with 1 BIG 1 prob not but the almanac says march is going to be snowy


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Here it comes!!!!!*

Woke up this am to a Winter Storm Watch!!!!! Lets hope soooo, Sunday night and Monday looks interesting!!!!! payuppayup


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Unfreakingbeleivable!! Guess we'll wait and see how many times it changes throughout the course of the day. Guess I'm going to the shop. :realmad:


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*snow*

Weathertap.com is saying heavy snow accum. for Sunday night, AccuWeather is a little less enthuzed but still saying snow? Looks like a big coastel storm that has to dump moisture back in on us.....pretty complex...PRAY


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Boston Local Weather Shows L.I NY getting hit hard. You wont see much from the first one though. Its that second one


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;762796 said:


> Woke up this am to a Winter Storm Watch!!!!! Lets hope soooo, Sunday night and Monday looks interesting!!!!! payup





paponte;762804 said:


> Unfreakingbeleivable!! Guess we'll wait and see how many times it changes throughout the course of the day. Guess I'm going to the shop. :





E-MAN NY;762809 said:


> Weathertap.com is saying heavy snow accum. for Sunday night, AccuWeather is a little less enthuzed but still saying snow? Looks like a big coastel storm that has to dump moisture back in on us.....pretty complex...PRAY


AccuWeather is always like that. I think NOAA is a little better with numbers.

NOAA is saying 5"-9" on Sunday night in to Monday. Tonight and Sunday Sleet. Lets hope it works out. You guys know where to reach me if you need help.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Sweeet- already too excited-can't sleep- looks like we're gettin hit with at least something tonight and monday 3/2. Could be huge! Starting preps now. Calling out reinforcements just in case. Good luck to everyone and be safe.

NWS issued a winter storm warning already (4am sunday 3/1/09).........

apprehension, anxiety, giddy happiness too ay yi yi


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Good Luck!!!!!!*

Same here, reinforcements on stand-by!!!! Getting the 828 Toro out of the shed for first time since 04!!!! Will be preping all morning, and bed by 6pm. Id like to go out at 12 and hit everyone quick if its going to be what they are saying (9-14inches).......Good Luck guys!!! Be Carefull!!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

same here- i did a lot of repair work on my 824 a few years ago and haven't even used it since- the snow commanders and hondas have been great for the slop we've had. It's already on the trailer. 
I'm also planning on trying to tire myself out today, sleep in the evening, then get going for the marathon if needed.


I already went to the grocery store, bank and gas station and it's only 7:15 am , plus did the laundry! Yikes..............no calling me a woman either ya bastages


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It figures.... I took the sander off the truck and had to put it back on by the afternoon...

It seems like this will be another multi-day storm... Sunday night finishing up late morning early afternoon monday...


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

All winter long people have been saying "wow we got 3 inches last night" and all winter long I have been saying "aw this is just a tease, we are going to get hammered before the winter is over" you know, just screwing with their heads and keeping my hopes up and look what happens. 10-14 expected out here where I am. My 2 days off this week are Mon and Tues. This couldn't have worked out any better for me. Lets hope we get it all and then some. Sooner or later the weathermen have to be wrong in our favor.
Kev


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Cant wait. 6"10" tonight. And another 3"-7" tomorrow. :bluebounc


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Cocked, Locked & Ready To Roll. Dropped off the skidders yesterday, and 2 loaders this AM. If anyone gets F0cked up between Route 110 and William Floyd, give a buzz. We'll be out. payup


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

paponte;763574 said:


> Cocked, Locked & Ready To Roll. Dropped off the skidders yesterday, and 2 loaders this AM. If anyone gets F0cked up between Route 110 and William Floyd, give a buzz. We'll be out. payup


I like your craigslist ads- see them before every storm! Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I', so excited!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i am ready.....i here 8-14" payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Quality SR;763547 said:


> Cant wait. 6"10" tonight. And another 3"-7" tomorrow. :bluebounc


Plow is on, ballast is in, diesel is in, thermos is ready, extra smokes in the viser. 
I'm ready.



paponte;763574 said:


> Cocked, Locked & Ready To Roll. Dropped off the skidders yesterday, and 2 loaders this AM. If anyone gets F0cked up between Route 110 and William Floyd, give a buzz. We'll be out. payup


Same here you know where to reach me.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

Same here, i got gas, bank and grocery store for wife.....gas station was mobbed!!!! Guess all these dopes plan to go to work......i would love it if my lots were empty in am!!!! Oh well, im going to eat and try and get some sleep inbetween looking out window every 15 mins!!!!!! See ya later guys. Rich i will look for you on Broadway.....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;763752 said:


> Same here, i got gas, bank and grocery store for wife.....gas station was mobbed!!!! Guess all these dopes plan to go to work......i would love it if my lots were empty in am!!!! Oh well, im going to eat and try and get some sleep inbetween looking out window every 15 mins!!!!!! See ya later guys. Rich i will look for you on Broadway.....


Sounds good. I will be up and down there. Give me a call if you are in the area.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Been snowing for the last hour and a half. Roads are getting covered as we speak.


----------



## FoxFord (Nov 29, 2007)

*3.30 am Westhampton*

Just about to head out for the first run.
6" already!
It's gonna be a doozie!

Stay safe everyone and Happy Pushin':bluebounc


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Already 8"-10" down, and alot of drifts. I had about 4' of snow in front of my truck this morning. I had to use the V to break through it. Taking a little bit of a break now. My phone is on 24/7 and have 3 trucks available if anyone needs. ( Check out my sig.) 
Be safe and have fun out there. :salute:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

We need a Skid Steer in the Freeport area. For clean up at apartment buildings. Dont need a push box. Give me a call for more details. Or PM me your number and ill call you. Thanks Rich


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

just got done....this was a good one......just wish it didnt get so cold and windy.....i think we got 12" ....need 2 more storms and i will be good....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, what a storm. That was great payup.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality SR;765163 said:


> Wow, what a storm. That was great payup.


Make out ok Rich?


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

great storm, i wish we ca ncan another 1or2 3-5 in storms id be set untill nxt yr


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I guess everyone had some fun... Just gotta get paid now!! :crying:


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Sending out bills today while the snow is still on the ground! No more snow please- that's enough, time to start spring clean-ups.....


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I guess the weather people were right for once...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

This time last week i was getting ready for a big storm. Today, i took advantage of the 60*+ weather washing my truck and blade. Almost ready to be put away for next year. 
How did everyone do this year?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Finally a decent season again here on LI. Amazing what a few miles will do though, here are my high & low total numbers for the season: High: 44.5" (account in Mt. Sinai) & Low: 33.75" (account in Patchogue). Overall a pretty good season. I do feel we could get 1 more plowable event in before it's done though, guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

This Thread has been silent for a while. Thought i would bring it to the top. How about a meet and greet before the end of the summer, hows Hooters sound in Levittown? 
Hooking up the V tomorrow to move it to it's new home. I'll try and remember to take the camera.


----------



## plowppl (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys, great info and participation on the boards... nice to see so many friendly people in the industry. I own a residential landscaping company and I plow most of my clients homes during the winter.. curious to know though, how many times did you guys go out last year? I'm around plainview area


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We went out for 11 events...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Meet and Greet:

Friday night's at the Bellmore Train station. If anyone is interested in meeting up, PM me and ill PM you my number. Anyone not familiar with the area. It is on Sunrise Hwy ( NY rt 27) in Bellmore, NY. Friday nights is also a Classic/ Hot Rod and Diesel Truck meet. 
Plows are Welcome


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm usually around... u buying???


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;822809 said:


> I'm usually around... u buying???


Sure..... But It will be Bud Lite .
I am going to the inlaws in a few for dinner. Ill PM you my number.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*A New Season!!!!*

Well looks like the West is getting bust early!!!!! Hi Rich how are you doing.....i missed Friday if you guys got together.....hope to make another one if we can.......Kevin


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Flurries in Suffolk today. Noaa says:
Saturday: A chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

I hope if will be our first taste of winter. Is everyone ready?


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

Ready ? HAHA :laughing: 
I still have to pull the plow out of storage, start up the sander and put it in the truck. I wait as long as possible to put the sander in. I hate driving with that thing in the bed. 
I can't wait for snow but that means fishing is pretty much over I was just fishing last Friday. Man it sure has got cold fast.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love this time of year... 60's tomorrow and possible snow for Saturday night...? 

Where are my plows?


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sat night...*

This looks like its going to be close!!!! HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Get your squeegees ready!!!!!LOL!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;887163 said:


> This looks like its going to be close!!!! HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!payup


Tonight: Snow, mainly before 10pm. Low around 30. North wind between 13 and 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. ( NOAA.com)
Not much, but not bad for the first snow of the season.



linycctitan;889693 said:


> Get your squeegees ready!!!!!LOL!


You got that right. I saw a guy going down the turnpike with his plow and v box on his truck. I guess he is on his way upstate, lol.
I spoke with my dad about an hour ago he said he has 2" down already, out of the 3"-5" there calling for.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been trying to contact people about their contracts for the last few weeks and nothing. Now that there is a possibility of an inch of snow, I got 5 voicemails already.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;890298 said:


> I've been trying to contact people about their contracts for the last few weeks and nothing. Now that there is a possibility of an inch of snow, I got 5 voicemails already.


Isn't that whats suppose to happen?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It just screws up my routes and game plan, wish they'd book early...


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm hopin for a storm this weekend (12/20)


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*This weekend*

Looks like something is brewin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

what do we kow about this weekend snow fall...........i here dusting to 3 inches


----------



## proplus (Feb 18, 2009)

The 11:00 news on channel 4 just said a minimum of 3-6 inches for our area no matter what. The way the storms headed now, they said "2 feet if it keeps on the course it is now"!!!!! This is for the 12/20/09 storm.




2001 F-150 XLT 
Meyer ST 7.5 steel classic mount


----------



## proplus (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres the latest map


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh SNAP!


Could be a big one!


We will see, but holy pooooooooop !


Blizzard has been mentioned. I hoping for at least two inches!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well... I heard snow showers then I heard 1-3 then 4-6 possible now upto 6 with blizzard conditions... Its tracking just right for a major long island storm maybe for once this is our year...


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

It is a sure thing!! LI will get 0" - 24"!!!! hahaha

A slide in the storm track of only 50-75 miles, either way could mean we get just a little or we get dumped on. Welcome to long island!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Looking good!!!!!*

Wow!!!! Just saw the maps......all are saying significant snow for the island!!! And its before Christmas!!!! Good luck guys.....here we gopayup


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i am good to go.............i hope its our year


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

good luck guys...be safe


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Exhausted...Already...Only put the plows on..


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Been getting ready for 2 days now, and still have to move stuff out in the morning. This thing better not go out to sea! Looks like we have anotehr one brewing for next weekend already. payup


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anticipation is unreal... First storm of the year and its a Blizzard... Feels like the year we had 18 storms and they were all over 4"'s...

I agree payup


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Up to 12 inches by sunday


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

nymustang50;914440 said:


> Up to 12 inches by sunday


(Noaa.com)
Tonight: Snow and areas of blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 22. Windy, with a north wind between 20 and 29 mph, with gusts as high as 43 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 12 to 18 inches possible.

Sunday: Snow likely and areas of blowing snow before noon, then areas of blowing snow and a slight chance of light snow after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33. Breezy, with a north wind between 14 and 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## snowguy1550 (Sep 21, 2005)

LETS GOOOO BOYSSS...FIRST STORM OF THE YEAR AND WERE GETTING CLOCKED!!!! To bad we wont see this money prob for a while, but hey its out year i feel it. Need some rest but of coarse cant get any lol. Good Luck be safe out there and HAVE FUNpayup


----------



## FoxFord (Nov 29, 2007)

SOS Plow Down!
Lift valve is shot
Curtis Snow pro 2000
Anyone got any ideas for a work around?
Of course it worked just fine 2 weeks ago when it was 60
And its the only part I don't have!
I'm screwed!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

if you are near westbury try Vigliotti- open 24 7 during storms, but not sure if they can help you


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

snowguy1550;915481 said:


> LETS GOOOO BOYSSS...FIRST STORM OF THE YEAR AND WERE GETTING CLOCKED!!!! To bad we wont see this money prob for a while, but hey its out year i feel it. Need some rest but of coarse cant get any lol. Good Luck be safe out there and HAVE FUNpayup


tymusic Good for you guys glad you got the snow. Was keeping a eye on the radar. Hope you enjoy getting hammered.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

snowguy1550;915481 said:


> LETS GOOOO BOYSSS...FIRST STORM OF THE YEAR AND WERE GETTING CLOCKED!!!! To bad we wont see this money prob for a while, but hey its out year i feel it. Need some rest but of coarse cant get any lol. Good Luck be safe out there and HAVE FUNpayup


18" by me. What a storm had 3'- 4' drifts, higher up against buildings. I have never used the blade in the V position before. All I got to say is thank God I had it .



FoxFord;915556 said:


> SOS Plow Down!
> Lift valve is shot
> Curtis Snow pro 2000
> Anyone got any ideas for a work around?
> ...


I was in the same boat. When I was walking back to my truck after paying for fuel, I noticed a puddle of hydro fluid on the ground. I added about a quart to get rollin'. And had to add almost 2 quarts to get it to my buddies shop for repair  .
I had a cracked hydro fitting on the lift cylinder. I tried to spin it out, and it broke leaving the threads in the cylinder. I was able to get it out with an easy out, and put a new fitting in and filled it up with hydro fluid. She is ready to go, now. 
My passenger side windshield wiper stopped working also, that was a real pain. LOL. That is fixed also. Break downs is a part of the game, keeping extra parts and FLUID will save your a**.


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

Had a Hell of a storm also. Thank god I had the V-plow also. Never used it in the V position before either. 
First my alternator was not charging at full rate so after about a half hour my truck would die. Even with the dual batteries. After I charged the batteries and got the truck back running I slide on some ice into a fire hydrant. Thank God I was just backing into a parking lot and not going fast. But did some nasty damage to the side of my truck. 

Then after that I got stuck and had to dig out for about a half hour. After that I called it a night I was out for 23 hours so I was done. 

Just waiting for the insurance to call me back about the damage. 

Off to the Ford dealer Tomorrow to get the Alternator replaced. Thank God I got the extended Warranty.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*This was a Doooozzzie*

Wow!!! about 15 inches here, i never saw snow fall as hard as it did at 3:45 am Sunday!!! I was running an account and it was piling up as quick as i plowed.....one small problem, someone lifted my tool box repair kit out of my truck toolbox while we were eating at 4pm sunday!!!! Oh well have to buy a new one....Hey can anyone help me remember what was in it? I have a 8' Fisher plow (hoses, pins) anything else????


----------



## FoxFord (Nov 29, 2007)

*Survived!*

Well, made it through finally!
Was able to chain the plow up Saturday night just to make pathways through a few places,
borrowed a snow blower Sunday, (should think about getting one... hmmmm)
Borrowed a truck and plow( V with one side stuck! don't ask!) cos my buddy need my truck to pull a skid steer to his job and finally got mine up and running Tuesday night and finished them Wednesday and Thursday!
Thanks to Basso Motors in Riverhead, they found me a valve which works ... ish
Blade goes up and down as normal but only side to side when the blade is down!

Ah well, could have been worse!

Lets bill 'em and wait for the next one
Happy New Year all and stay safe:salute:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

FoxFord;929970 said:


> Well, made it through finally!
> Was able to chain the plow up Saturday night just to make pathways through a few places,
> borrowed a snow blower Sunday, (should think about getting one... hmmmm)
> Borrowed a truck and plow( V with one side stuck! don't ask!) cos my buddy need my truck to pull a skid steer to his job and finally got mine up and running Tuesday night and finished them Wednesday and Thursday!
> ...


The rain Friday night and all day Saturday didnt wash all your snow away? Around by me you would never know we had 20"+ down last week.


----------



## FoxFord (Nov 29, 2007)

Nah I'm just a week off!
Was out plowing though the storm watching all the idiots in their cars getting stuck on 27.
By Sunday even the big plows were getting stuck!
We had 27" in Westhampton and some drifts in excess of 5' out in Bridgehampton!


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup I started at around 10:30 saturday night ended up getting stuck in one of my parking lots had to wait for help for 3 hours 1am till 4am.. ended up blowing the powersteering pump so had no powersteering and brakes due to its a diesel for the rest of the plowing i did so from (4am till 3pm).. then kept going decided not to do residential and then about at 3 pm on sunday I finished all the commercial and ended up blowing up the transmission right when i was done heading home... it never ends... i just hope i get my truck back from the dealer soon..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

It was a nice little surprise today. A little more then a inch by me and I heard 2"+/- in E. LI. Too bad i am stuck at work until tomorrow night . What happened to the rain at noon that was going to wash it all away? 
Be safe out there. And have a Happy and Healthy New year. ussmileyflag


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

Another nice surprise today, 01/02. weather man forcasted a possibility of a few flurries. Woke up to almost 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice... The dividing line seems to be route 112, islip got nothing...


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

bluerage94;938859 said:


> Nice... The dividing line seems to be route 112, islip got nothing...


Im in islip and got 2 inches


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

Another 2.5" to 3" Sunday.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

D Mack;943206 said:


> Another 2.5" to 3" Sunday.


This Sunday coming or thats what you got last Sunday?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

possibilty of a low exploding along thcoast and giving us 3-6 friday into saturday stay tuned


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

Quality SR;943714 said:


> This Sunday coming or thats what you got last Sunday?


This past Sunday the 3rd. It snowed for a good part of the day. I'm in Selden, I noticed around Happauge it looked like they got nothing. Very strange weather Sat and Sun. A difference of a couple miles made a big difference in the snow fall.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

yea was a big difference im in Islandia, just watch for the one coming fri gonna be interesting to see how it pans out could be good for us


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

D Mack;944451 said:


> This past Sunday the 3rd. It snowed for a good part of the day. I'm in Selden, I noticed around Happauge it looked like they got nothing. Very strange weather Sat and Sun. A difference of a couple miles made a big difference in the snow fall.


All I got was lots of wind, lots of cold and a little bit of flurries.



snoway63;944473 said:


> yea was a big difference im in Islandia, just watch for the one coming fri gonna be interesting to see how it pans out could be good for us


Thursday night and Friday 40% chance of snow, here. This weekend is going to be as cold as it was last weekend.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

get ready for more overnight on thursaday, im thinking maybe 3-6


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

snoway63;946289 said:


> get ready for more overnight on thursaday, im thinking maybe 3-6


I hope so. Channel 7 and 1010 says 1-3". But the other news channels and NOAA say chance of snow. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

D Mack;944451 said:


> This past Sunday the 3rd. It snowed for a good part of the day. I'm in Selden, I noticed around Happauge it looked like they got nothing. Very strange weather Sat and Sun. A difference of a couple miles made a big difference in the snow fall.


Tell me about it! Some of my western accounts didn't even get a dusting, while my eastern most jobs had 9+ inches with drifts to 2 feet! Whatever though, kept me and a few of the guys busy, and I got interviewed by News12 on Monday morning (then it ran all day on tv, phone didn't stop with harassing calls and texts from all the boys!!). Guess that was my 15 minutes of fame!!

Tomorrow looks to be a long, drawn out 1-3", but then again this past weekend was just supposed to be flurries and snow showers! Guess we'll see. Good luck to all!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

jusr checked computer models looks like a low will try to develope off the coast of jersey still think we will get 3-6 with ocean enhancement snows


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i here 1 to 3 light snow on long island should i put the plow on?????


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

The east end has been seeing more than the rest of the island lately. Last weekend in Westhampton and Quogue we saw 3+ on Saturday then another 3-4 by Monday am. Plowed East Quogue school which had 2hr delay. The news channels and Noaa never even mentioned anything beyond 1". Hopefully they are wrong tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i could use a 4" snow fall...but i am up west


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

My plow is already on the Upton forecast is usually conservative a second low is gonna try to develope plus oacean enhanced snow bands should kick in even if we get 3 inches 2 inch is the trigger for most of us but i believe we will get more as of right now, Ill post later tonight again when the next model run comes out around 11 pm


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Anticipation...!!!:redbounce


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;948755 said:


> should i put the plow on?????


I would. Just got back with mine all hooked up. Blew the high beam fuse on the way home, have to put in a new one in the morning. Good luck



ShorePower;948759 said:


> The east end has been seeing more than the rest of the island lately. Last weekend in Westhampton and Quogue we saw 3+ on Saturday then another 3-4 by Monday am. Plowed East Quogue school which had 2hr delay. The news channels and Noaa never even mentioned anything beyond 1". Hopefully they are wrong tonight into tomorrow.


You guys are making out this year. It is amazing how the east end gets hit, and just a little west gets nothing. I hope they under estimated this storm. 6"-10" would be nice. Post some pictures here if you get anything, and good luck.



bluerage94;948891 said:


> The Anticipation...!!!:redbounce


purplebou:bluebounc:yow!:


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

im gonna stay with 3-6 all the ny pro mets will get caught off guard, should start around 2am already snowing in lancaster Pa good luck plowing Ill b out there


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

wow i busted on this one bad sorry guys ocean enhancement never kicked in


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

I GOT 12 HOURS IN...........SLEEP THAT IS......NO SNOW NO PHONE CALL:realmad:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

snoway63;949725 said:


> wow i busted on this one bad sorry guys ocean enhancement never kicked in


I kind of knew it would be. Noaa was right on as always. I saw a coating at 7 am this morning. By the time i got up it was all gone.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*End of the week?????*

Accu is watching something for late in the weekussmileyflag.........would be nice to break up this lull in the action!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;965511 said:


> Accu is watching something for late in the weekussmileyflag.........would be nice to break up this lull in the action!!!!!!


I hope not! Well, if it does snow i hope it isnt as cold as it was last week. Two of my glow plugs are shot, have an appointment next Tuesday. Gotta love GM, they better get there s**t together.  I sure hope the cold holds out.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quality SR;965525 said:


> I hope not! Well, if it does snow i hope it isnt as cold as it was last week. Two of my glow plugs are shot, have an appointment next Tuesday. Gotta love GM, they better get there s**t together.  I sure hope the cold holds out.


Doesn't look like much of anything end of week.This site is pretty good
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showforum=15
GM is f-uped I go to van buren ,I have an 07 D-Max with all the polution crap 
I had a bunch of work done on it last spring and you really didn't need to make an
appointment,being i was there so often now it's almost 2 weeks with one

All the chevy dealers that went out is F-ing up everything i wonder if ford is having
the same problem
You get alot more truck with a ford than a GM plus their cheaper in price


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

pldann86;966248 said:


> Doesn't look like much of anything end of week.This site is pretty good
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showforum=15
> GM is f-uped I go to van buren ,I have an 07 D-Max with all the polution crap
> I had a bunch of work done on it last spring and you really didn't need to make an
> ...


I just looked at the weather. Believe it or not that Van Buren is where i have the appointment. They seem pretty good, I finally got a loaner car after 2 days of BS. They said that i had to make one, and the only one they had soon was tuesday the 26th. i am sure Ford is having the same. Although, I think Chevy/GMC has more dealerships closed. 
Ill keep you posted with the progress.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jeff @ service counter is pretty good,I have a broken drivers side interior door handle and it's my 
3rd trip there.The whole panel-door handle is one piece and is on order, hopefully it's in late today

This is my 3rd truck from them and up until last spring 1 day wait for appointment now......
They have to start to open on saturdays.

Take care of that truck because even though the 07.5 year engine is nice all that polution crap kills it


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

long island getting snow anytime soon?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope so tired of waiting and watching everyone else getting snow but us oh well


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Maybe?*

Accu saying coating to an inch for Wed am!!!!! Big Freakin deal.....:realmad:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

snoway63;983281 said:


> I hope so tired of waiting and watching everyone else getting snow but us oh well


LOL. This has been a crappy month. Hopefully February will bring the white stuff.



E-MAN NY;983284 said:


> Accu saying coating to an inch for Wed am!!!!! Big Freakin deal.....:realmad:


That sucks!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I am hearing Friday Night into Saturday... Could Mimick Decembers 27 inch Storm... I told may develop into a storm that could give us snowfall amounts to tell my grankids about...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;983991 said:


> I am hearing Friday Night into Saturday... Could Mimick Decembers 27 inch Storm... I told may develop into a storm that could give us snowfall amounts to tell my grankids about...


Where did you get this info from? I checked a few weather sites, and it doesnt say anything about what your saying.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Just heard it also 2ft ++ on long island this weekend' I think you will start seeing warnings soon


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

It came from a Commissioner of a local Town DPW. He said it could be of "Biblical" proportions... lol Maybe a little exaggeration but Joe Bastardi from Accuwaether which is who my company follows for Construction Weather reports in his blog also said we could get hit with a major weekend storm followed by two other during next week...

I guess I should cancel my hotel room I have booked in Atlantic City for this weekend .

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on...ng East Now, A Blizzard to Start the Weekend?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I subscribe to Bastardis web site on accuweather .com and im hereing the same thing, time to get ready


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

It better come through. I'm dieing for some white stuff to push around..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tjlands;984119 said:


> Just heard it also 2ft ++ on long island this weekend' I think you will start seeing warnings soon






jjklongisland;984184 said:


> It came from a Commissioner of a local Town DPW. He said it could be of "Biblical" proportions... lol Maybe a little exaggeration but Joe Bastardi from Accuwaether which is who my company follows for Construction Weather reports in his blog also said we could get hit with a major weekend storm followed by two other during next week...
> 
> I guess I should cancel my hotel room I have booked in Atlantic City for this weekend.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on...ng East Now, A Blizzard to Start the Weekend?


Ohh Boy. I hope I get my truck back before then. 



nymustang50;985031 said:


> It better come through. I'm dieing for some white stuff to push around..


Same here. 12/20 seems like a year ago.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;984184 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on...ng East Now, A Blizzard to Start the Weekend?


Link doesnt work.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Preliminary snow fall maps

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=2


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Upton already issued a hazardous weather statement definatley comming for fri night into sat


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

This sucks I am scheduled for surgey Saturday morning at 8 AM. Figures I can never win .....

Good luck hope my guys can keep things under control.

Tim


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

A COASTAL STORM WILL LIKELY IMPACT THE TRI-STATE FROM FRIDAY NIGHT
INTO SATURDAY EVENING. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOWFALL...ESPECIALLY ACROSS NEW YORK CITY...LONG ISLAND...AND
SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY. THERE IS ALSO THE
POTENTIAL FOR MINOR TO POSSIBLY MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING AT
COASTAL LOCATIONS.


THERE IS STILL QUITE A BIT OF UNCERTAINTY ON THE EXACT TRACK AND
TIMING OF THIS STORM. A SHIFT IN THE TRACK FURTHER NORTH WOULD
RESULT IN A WIDESPREAD SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL...WHILE A SHIFT IN THE
TRACK TO THE SOUTH COULD RESULT IN THE REGION RECEIVING LITTLE OR
NO SNOW AT ALL.

Rumble, good luck with your Surgery and I have a suite booked in Atlantic City... Oh Well


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i should have warned you guys,i was on vacation so we where guarantee no snow ....now that i am going back here comes the white stuff.....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

jjklongisland;985908 said:


> A COASTAL STORM WILL LIKELY IMPACT THE TRI-STATE FROM FRIDAY NIGHT
> INTO SATURDAY EVENING. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
> SNOWFALL...ESPECIALLY ACROSS NEW YORK CITY...LONG ISLAND...AND
> SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY. THERE IS ALSO THE
> ...


Come on Baby...come on!wesport


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

latest map... If the storm tracks a little north L.I. could see a similar storm like Decembers...


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm thinking at least 8 inches either way. Hopefully it all falls early Saturday so we are done plowing in time to get ready for Super Bowl.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Doesn't look too good right now....Maybe nothing at all You'll here tomr morning


----------



## proplus (Feb 18, 2009)

What? I hope thats a joke.....


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

cant go by one computer run, just look at the size of the storm now it,ll still hit us


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is Accuwx amature Blog they look at all the model runs http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=16860&st=8520&start=8520

Same set up as last weeks storm......if you want to plow move to DC/VA 
This is were Pro-Mets look at model runs...a little more profesional

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showforum=15 Spend a lot of time here...You find out tonight
what everybody finds out tomorrow


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

yea but they jump with every run just wait it out, you cant go by every run theres more to it then that , there just for guidence


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I subscribe to accuweather pro site it will pan out just need to iron out amounts, weather it goes out to sea alittle bit or comes up the bench mark which i believe it will, also check out historic patterns and similiar storms


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;986129 said:


> latest map... If the storm tracks a little north L.I. could see a similar storm like Decembers...


I think the map you posted, updates as it changes. As of right now LI is in gray (thats what it looks like to me) which means 1"-3". I guess we will have to wait and see. 
In the past when the weather guys says "if it goes this way, we will get a s**t load of snow. And "if the storm goes this way we will get nothing".. Nine times out of ten, we get nothing.

Edit:
This is what AccuWeather says as of now:
WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Feb 5 | Feb 6. Total amount 6 Inches.
High wind occurring on Feb 6. Maximum sustained 25 mph (maximum gust 43 mph).


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Quality SR;986544 said:


> I think the map you posted, updates as it changes. As of right now LI is in gray (thats what it looks like to me) which means 1"-3". I guess we will have to wait and see.
> In the past when the weather guys says "if it goes this way, we will get a s**t load of snow. And "if the storm goes this way we will get nothing".. Nine times out of ten, we get nothing.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Go over to the Accuweather forums. No sign in to look at them. In 6 days the weather thread for this storm reached over 1000 pages of threads. The amount of data in that forum is unreal. Models etc, maps etc.

For every thread you read 3 more get posted... Its insane. This storm for some people is going to be mind blowing. The track is still unknown exactly but the difference of 30 miles to the north or south can mean everything.

The December storm all networks were stating 8 inches... We got 27+ in Patchogue... The guys on the forum were predicting monster amounts not the play it safe lets not panic the people networks...


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

agree wait and see how it pans out


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Winter storm watch now in effect


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not to bad right now....I think 8:30 & 10:30 T night we will Def know 
S jersey is the jack pot 2 maybe 3ft


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

lets keep our fingers crossed for us


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I hate the not knowing part. Do I not go in to my weekend job hoping the town will call? The joys of plowing...


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

With all of the economic problems I think the town's are gonna wait till the last minute...


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

forecast still shows 1-3 inches. hopefully that changes overnight


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

how much does the storm actually have to shift in order for it to impact LI?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

if it moves 50 to 100 miles north we would get pummelled as of right now definately plowable maybe 6 or more


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

go to real wx solutions for a good forecast these guys are very good better then accuweather forums


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

it seems that every other forecaster is saying a lot less than 6 inches. what makes wx solutions more reliable? just curious


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

From NOAA and NWS report at Upton (Brookhaven Lab)

...SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL REMAINS A POSSIBILITY ACROSS NEW YORK
CITY...LONG ISLAND...AND NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY TONIGHT AND
SATURDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING ACROSS THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO THIS
MORNING WILL TRACK NORTHEAST TO UP ALONG THE CAROLINA COAST
BY THIS EVENING. THE LOW IS THEN FORECAST TO TAKE A TRACK WELL
SOUTH AND EAST OF LONG ISLAND ON SATURDAY. THIS WILL PLACE THE
FORECAST AREA ON THE NORTHERN PERIPHERY OF THE STORM SYSTEM AND
THUS A GREAT DEAL OF UNCERTAINTY REMAINS ON HOW MUCH SNOWFALL THE
AREA WILL SEE. AT THIS TIME...THE POTENTIAL DOES EXIST FOR
SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACROSS THE WATCH AREA.

NJZ003>006-011-NYZ072>081-051700-
/O.CON.KOKX.WS.A.0001.100205T2300Z-100206T2300Z/
BERGEN-EASTERN PASSAIC-ESSEX-HUDSON-UNION-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)-
BRONX-RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)-QUEENS-NASSAU-
NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
400 AM EST FRI FEB 5 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON.

SNOW WILL LIKELY DEVELOP FROM WEST TO EAST ACROSS THE WATCH AREA
TONIGHT...AND CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY...BEFORE TAPERING OFF LATE
IN THE DAY. AT THIS TIME IT APPEARS THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL FALL
LATE TONIGHT AND SATURDAY MORNING.

THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR 4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW TO FALL ACROSS
SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF THE TRI-STATE AREA...WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS IN
LOCATIONS CLOSEST TO NEW YORK HARBOR AND THE ATLANTIC.

AS PREVIOUSLY MENTIONED...THERE REMAINS A GREAT DEAL OF UNCERTAINTY
ON THE AMOUNT OF SNOWFALL AS THE FORECAST AREA WILL BE ALONG THE
NORTHERN EDGE OF THE STORM SYSTEM. A SMALL DEVIATION IN TRACK WILL
HAVE SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS. A TRACK FURTHER NORTH THAN CURRENTLY
EXPECTED...WOULD RESULT IN MORE SNOW...WHILE A SHIFT TO FURTHER
SOUTH COULD RESULT IN LITTLE OR NO SNOW FALLING ACROSS THE WATCH
AREA.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST
FORECASTS.

STAY TUNED TO NOAA ALL HAZARDS WEATHER RADIO OR VISIT OUR WEB
SITE AT WEATHER.GOV/NYC FOR FURTHER DETAILS AND UPDATES


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

snoway63;987789 said:


> go to real wx solutions for a good forecast these guys are very good better then accuweather forums


They are Weather "Hobbyists". No different than the guys on the accuweather forums...

I would rather rely on Joe Bastardi who is a world reknown forecast Professional. He really is that good. He looks at weather patterns and historical data rather than computer models and tells it like it is. He was the only one forecasting a monster in December when the networks were saying 8-10" as the snow was falling...


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjklongisland;988079 said:


> From NOAA and NWS report at Upton (Brookhaven Lab)
> 
> .LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING ACROSS THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO THIS
> MORNING WILL TRACK NORTHEAST TO UP ALONG THE CAROLINA COAST
> ...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Low pressure is what is pushing the storm to the Northeast direction up the coast. The Cold air currents from the north is what is causing the storm to flatten out and be very wide. It will eventually go from N.E. to just East. Therefore we are only on the north edge of the storm. The the Low pressure system pushes the storm just 50 miles to the north it could mean the snowfall goes for 3-6 inches to 12 inches plus... That is what happened in December.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is some breaking news solid information!!. We are going to get somewhere between nothing and 3 feet. Gotta love the weatherman. The only job where you can be wrong everyday and still have a job.


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

im not subscribed to joe bastardi's pro weather site. but i was wondering whats he been saying lately about this storm?


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

no updates......looking for 6 to 12, whats the latest


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;989092 said:


> no updates......looking for 6 to 12, whats the latest


Noaa say 1"3" over night. And 1"-3" before 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ready to go!!!*

Just fueled up!!! Looks like at least 3? Interesting storm though? Maybe a little more north=payuppayup.Good Luck Guys......Rich maybe i will finally run into ya!!! I will be on B-Way early to open my Doc offices.......Kevin


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

E-MAN NY;989107 said:


> Rich maybe i will finally run into ya!!! I will be on B-Way early to open my Doc offices.......Kevin


I wont be on B-Way tonight or tomorrow. I am sure ill run in to you sooner or later. If you work up an appetite, stop by Fra Amichi and tell Greg that I sent ya.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

The real problem is the dry air isnt allowing the snow to reach the ground. That is why all the snow amounts dropped for us. There is still a chance for a more northerly hit. I just want 5 inches and I will be happy.

I had to cancel my Atlantic City trip and have been to the Chiropractor twice cause my syatic nerve is all screwed up... I am wincing in pain like a fat kid whose ice cream fell on the floor... (I know this analogy cause I am large lol)


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

7 am in manorville. Not even a snow flake. Guess yesterday's prep was a waste of time. Weatherman sucks.:angry:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;989173 said:


> The real problem is the dry air isnt allowing the snow to reach the ground.


You can say that again!


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

That thing in the middle of the screen f-ed it up from coming north 
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_sigwx_vvi_100.jpg


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Still waiting...:realmad:

Think I'm gonna start a class action suit against the weather guys....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

bluerage94;989553 said:


> Still waiting...:realmad:
> 
> Think I'm gonna start a class action suit against the weather guys....


We definitely should- they get everyone thinking it's going to snow then take NO RESPONSIBILITY when we get NOTHING! Only job in teh world you can S**K at and still get paid boat loads of money to essentially sit on a computer all day with your thumb up your arse making videos about "Big Daddy's"... he knows who he is!:angry:

Now they're getting all fired up about another one on Tues/wed.... F that!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I work as a security guard at a hotel on the weekends sooooo. I was outside every hour looking for snow. Truck was sitting there with the plow on and now I have to listen to people tonight ask where the snow went. I would rather be plowing than dealing with idiot hotel guests. Such is the nature of this business.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

mkwl;989584 said:


> We definitely should- they get everyone thinking it's going to snow then take NO RESPONSIBILITY when we get NOTHING! Only job in teh world you can S**K at and still get paid boat loads of money to essentially sit on a computer all day with your thumb up your arse making videos about "Big Daddy's"... he knows who he is!:angry:
> 
> Now they're getting all fired up about another one on Tues/wed.... F that!


HAHA..HM...I used to watch,not any more he's more geared to the under 12 age
he hypes it up for the site,the more hits the more advertising

BTW the WED storm looks much better than this one....we will see.:salute:


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

yea gotta wait wed is still too far away to talk about after last nights let down


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wednesday!!!!!!*

Looks like a Guarantee!!!!!!! 12+payuppayup


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

This one is gonna be good. Accuweather.compayuppayup shows Long Island in the heaviest parts of the storm 12-18".


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Well after last bust the weather men are really stating how this is a definate... They better not be wrong...

1010 wins stating 12 - 18 inches...

From Noaa

355 PM EST MON FEB 8 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING
THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING
THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE REGION STARTING LATE TUESDAY
EVENING. THE SNOW MAY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES ON WEDNESDAY...BEFORE
SLOWLY TAPERING OFF WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

THE POTENTIAL FOR 6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION EXISTS.
AT THIS TIME THE HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE NEW YORK
CITY METROPOLITAN AREA AND LONG ISLAND.

AS THE STORM INTENSIFIES...EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS WILL BECOME
STRONG AND GUSTY DURING THE DAY ON WEDNESDAY...WITH GUSTS UP TO 45
MPH POSSIBLE ESPECIALLY IN COASTAL SECTIONS. THIS WILL CAUSE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW...WITH NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AND
POSSIBLE POWER OUTAGES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

this storm looks like its going to hit us hard. finally. believe it when i see it though


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Lookin good in the neighborhood


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*Looking to buy Salt*

Anyone know where to buy bulk salt on the South fork of Long Island. The closest place I found sofar is in Riverhead. I found sand/salt mix but I want straight salt or treated salt.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

vigliotti in yaphank maybe?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

bob coco;993048 said:


> Anyone know where to buy bulk salt on the South fork of Long Island. The closest place I found sofar is in Riverhead. I found sand/salt mix but I want straight salt or treated salt.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


Try RBR over here in islandia off suffolk ave and vets hwy i think they have and load it right in for you


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

sorry just realized ur on the north fork


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

snoway63;993619 said:


> sorry just realized ur on the north fork


No Actually Sag Harbor is on the South Fork. I guess you don't travel much? 

So it looks like I'll be driving to Riverhead tomorrow morning for salt.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

here we go again......same old song again.......i am ready to go.......NOW SHOW ME THE payup


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well boys bring your cameras and lets see those pics.......be safe.....and if your in nassau make sure you honk if you see me :waving:


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well im taking a break now (9:30pm).. So far been out since (6 am) will be back out at (2am) to hopefully finish and rap everything up..


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Hope everyone made out well with this last storm. After 30 hrs of plowing it seems my pump sprung a leak. Got a new motor seal installed today along with a new cutting edge and back drag edge. Ready for the next one. If all goes well, Mon into Tues could bring 6-12 in to LI according to accuweather.com


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

*Another 8-12 inches*

payupWeather.com forcasting 8-12 inches parts of Long Island Monday 3am- Tuesday noon. Noaa already posting hazardous weather outlook. payup


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

ShorePower;998811 said:


> payupWeather.com forcasting 8-12 inches parts of Long Island Monday 3am- Tuesday noon. Noaa already posting hazardous weather outlook. payup


Hey Where are you located? And where did you hear 8-12"  I checked and it looks like at most 4-8" and that's including Monday night and Tuesdays snow as well. 
Maybe your not as far East as me?
I hope your right and I'm wrong....
Bob


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

*possibly 8-12*

I'm up in Manorville. Pine Barrens, High country on long island. Usually 10 degrees colder here than just 4 miles south in Eastport. 
Saw it on accuweather .com and weather.com


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well whats the word on the next storm......


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

accuweather.com update as of 12 tonight. 
east end of long island, snow accumulating, 1 to 2 inches on tuesday.
doesn't look too good


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Ya. Seems like this one is not gonna be any good. The weathermen like to get all hyped way too early.
From 8-12 down to 4-8 now 1-2 Whatever.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like snow turning to snow - rain mix after midnight... At least we may do some sanding...


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

1 to 12 what kind of weather is this......man i hate the not knowing part....another wait and see


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

toddon22;999515 said:


> accuweather.com update as of 12 tonight.
> east end of long island, snow accumulating, 1 to 2 inches on tuesday.
> doesn't look too good


I knew it would be like this.



ShorePower;999715 said:


> Ya. Seems like this one is not gonna be any good. The weathermen like to get all hyped way too early.
> From 8-12 down to 4-8 now 1-2 Whatever.


They still have the last storm on there minds. I think it is going to change to rain. I dont think it is going to be that cold.



docsgmc;1000490 said:


> 1 to 12 what kind of weather is this......man i hate the not knowing part....another wait and see


I think they hit the (1) key by mistake, when they typed that. Old man winter must have them all shaking.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Winter Weather Advisory for Northwest Suffolk, NY

from 7 pm EST, Mon., Feb. 15, 2010 until 6 pm EST, Tue., Feb. 16, 2010

Issued by The National Weather Service
New York City, NY
12:12 pm EST, Mon., Feb. 15, 2010

... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM EST TUESDAY...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM EST TUESDAY.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE REGION THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE INTO EARLY TUESDAY MORNING AS LOW PRESSURE TRACKS JUST SOUTHEAST OF THE REGION. THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH RAIN TOWARDS TUESDAY MORNING.

A LULL IN PRECIPITATION IS LIKELY TUESDAY MORNING... BUT THEN ADDITIONAL BANDS OF LIGHT SNOW ARE LIKELY LATER TUES MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON.

BETWEEN 3 AND 6 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED BY THE TIME THE ACCUMULATING SNOW ENDS LATE TUESDAY. THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY ON THE EXACT TRACK OF LOW PRESSURE... WHICH WILL DETERMINE IF THE HIGHER OR LOWER END OF THE RANGE IS REALIZED. A FURTHER NORTHWEST TRACK WOULD RESULT IN LOWER AMOUNTS DUE TO MORE MIXING WITH RAIN... WHILE A FURTHER SOUTHEAST TRACK WOULD RESULT IN THE HIGHER AMOUNTS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW... SLEET... OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES... AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING. 


might be an ok storm


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd take 3 to 6..


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

CBS 880 stated 1 inch maybe, mostly rain event on LI...


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well to my surprise, got the call today to go out and do my thing.5 hours easy pushing FUN


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

same here. got the call early in the morning and got a few hours in. Its still coming down out there to, but it doesnt look like its sticking all to well... my cell phone is also sitting out there probably in a snow bank somewhere


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

wow that sucks...i hate losing my cell...it will show up at the end of the week...i here its going to worm up.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like the guys up west did OK. Out East we got nothing this time. Drizzled most of the day East of Rt 111 in Manorville. Maybe next time.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

12Hrs --- North Shore


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Some Pushing!!!*

Went out at 4am and to my surprise i had to push all my lots!!!! especially the ones that dont see sun......about 2 inches here!! I had planned on just sidewalks and got a BONUSpayuppayup


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i here another one may come our way early next week......this is one of our better winters so far...
whats the deal with the north shore getting hit with twice as much snow and a little out east they got nothing...its like florida weather


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

they are saying Tues-Fri all have a chance of snow/rain. Soooo that probably means it will either completely rain or completely snow one of those 4 days, and be sunny the rest hahah. I'm keepin my fingers crossed for another big one though payup


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Accuweather shows Monday nights storm being mainly ain for the island. But another larger storm should hit us late next week.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thursday night!!!!!*

Looks like a decent event for Thursday night Friday......


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

where are you seeing a decent event for thurs and fri? so far i thought it wasn't looking too good for the island


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

keeps getting better with every computer run looks good


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

ya same here... everytime i look its saying its all gonna be a rain event.. but if you guys are saying its looking good, im gonna listen to you haha:salute:


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i here rain what do you guys here


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

maybe a mix in beginning then change to snow but still time to change and think it will for the better, almost like 93 blizzard keep fingers crossed


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thurs/Fri*

Everyththing ive seen is saying significant accumulating snow after the change from rain......at what point it changes they dont know. Looks like thursday evening and friday night.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

you must look at the same models or read the same things i read (accu weather and NOAA models) looks like the potential for a significant snow fall you should check out this web site Real Wx Solutions this guy is very accurate for our area, usually updates after midnight each day


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking for a quick 2-4.... The big storms are tough on the equipment...


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

bring it on...i need the..payup


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

snoway63;1010922 said:


> you must look at the same models or read the same things i read (accu weather and NOAA models) looks like the potential for a significant snow fall you should check out this web site Real Wx Solutions this guy is very accurate for our area, usually updates after midnight each day


I like what that guy is sayin! he seemed to be spot on with the previous storms we had, good find!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

One thing is for sure, it will be interesting! Haven't had a big low do a loop right on top of us in a very long time. Looks like rain turning to snow Thurs night, but it depends on exactly where this thing decides to do its loop, as to how much snow we get. I think most of the Island will get a plowable event, but it will be heavy and wet!


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

whats the latest on the storm for LI?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

well news 12 is saying 4-8 i think my guy on real wx says 6-12 so guess we will see but still a plowable storm


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

actually just checked my guy he lowered us to 3-6


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like we may get some work thursday ...friday


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

what do you guys think? they say 4-8 on the island but how much is actually going to accumulate, its been fairly warm lately doesn't look to good to me but i could be wrong


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been raining like mad all day. Too bad it's not colder we would be burried! I was in Brooklyn this morning and it was snowing snowballs it was coming down so hard. As I drove east about half way thru Nassau it changed to all rain.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

9 pm and still rain is there any hope????


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

10 pm all snow in lynbrook


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Looking Good Now!!!!*

Same here, 10pm moderate snow in Massapequa.....going to bed, be up at 4 to do first hit!!! Good Luck Guys.....payuppayup


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

gettin hit pretty hard now.. Its really bad out, got my car stuck earlier and I just saw a big county truck slide down my hill and hit into my neighbors lawn.. it took him a good 10 mins to get himself out of it... slippery, wet stuff... that being said, be safe and make some payup !!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

15 hours of fun.....12" in bethpage hope you all made thepayup


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

I just talked to a guy that works for the county. He said they sent them all home early to save money for the big storm coming this Wednesday. You guys hear anything about this??


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I heard about it but not to sure at this point if it will come this far north, Ill check the models later tonight and let you guys know


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

let me know whats up with this next storm......my truck goes in for the new plow this week


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like it isnt gonna make it here stays out to see but will keep fingers crossed


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;1016019 said:


> let me know whats up with this next storm......my truck goes in for the new plow this week


Are you going with the 860SW?

How did everyone make out?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

looks like we could get a plowable snow tomorrow more likely at night


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm hearing another 2-4 of the wet and heavy by time tomorrow night comes to an end.. we shall see what happens!


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Snowing pretty heavy in Manorville. Hope totals go over 3 inches. Most of my accounts have3" triggers.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

i think thats all she wrote guys..


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

aperfcrcle;1025898 said:


> i think thats all she wrote guys..


Its not over till the fat lady sings. We all need to wait when the nurserys are half full with inventory...then it will freeze and snow.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Remember, there was one spring in the mid-'90's after a winter like this! It got real nice for a few weeks, even some days hit the 70's, then late March we got hit with another 6+ of wet heavy crap, then a few smaller 2-4 inchers in early April. Go ahead and clean 'em up, but don't put 'em away yet! I'm not saying we WILL get it, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i feel one more......just because i got a new plow and i could use a good storm to say i told you so


----------

